

CueKeeper: Gitting Things Done in the Browser - amirmc
http://roscidus.com/blog/blog/2015/04/28/cuekeeper-gitting-things-done-in-the-browser/#acknowledgements

======
avsm
I'm greatly enjoying myself by using the Chrome developer console to see how
the Irmin store (which is based on a git-like model) is logging and syncing
the local actions.

It's intriguing that JavaScript compilation into a browser is a really nice
way to debug complex logic that also ends up in Xen unikernel deployments...

